# Aubameyang conferma: "Si, in estate lascio il Borussia Dortmund".



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Gennaio 2017)

*Aubameyang conferma: "Si, in estate lascio il Borussia Dortmund".*

L'ex giocatore rossonero Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang chiude il mercato invernale mettendosi in vetrina per quello estivo. Ecco le sue parole ai microfoni RMC: _"Se voglio passare al prossimo livello devo lasciare il Borussia nella prossima estate. Real Madrid? Rimane un sogno ma se n'è parlato troppo"_


----------



## Gekyn (31 Gennaio 2017)

Da come ha detto sembra che anche noi siamo tagliati fuori.....


----------



## medjai (31 Gennaio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Da come ha detto sembra che anche noi siamo tagliati fuori.....



+1


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Da come ha detto sembra che anche noi siamo tagliati fuori.....



meglio, non è un giocatore che ti stravolge completamente l'attacco e per me non vale 90/100 mln che vogliono.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Da come ha detto sembra che anche noi siamo tagliati fuori.....



giustamente. 
si avvia sui 30, sarà forse l'ultimo contratto importante che firma, se vuole provare a vincere qualcosa di importante. 

da noi troverebbe solo macerie.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Gennaio 2017)

Vada pure al Real, che fa la collezione di figurine... A noi serve rifondare quasi tutto, e al massimo spendere 50/60 mln per Belotti come punta


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> giustamente.
> si avvia sui 30, sarà forse l'ultimo contratto importante che firma, se vuole provare a vincere qualcosa di importante.
> 
> da noi troverebbe solo macerie.



Al Real Aubemayang a noi Morata.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Al Real Aubemayang a noi Morata.



Ho la sensazione che Aubameyang andra al City al posto di Aguero che potrebbe finire in paris..

Moratta per noi sarebbe una idea molto interessante.


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2017)

Non capisco a cosa serve al Real. Benzema parte?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2017)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Al Real Aubemayang a noi Morata.



dubito che morata accetti un declassamento dal real al milan, soprattutto se saremo fuori dall'europa. 
poi di ingaggio non penso prenda poco, sarà sui 4-5.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2017)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Al Real Aubemayang a noi Morata.



Meglio quello che Morata lo manda in panchina tutte le domeniche, Big Benz


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2017)

Forte, ma per me al Real non riuscirebbe a panchinare nessuno della BBC.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2017)

Io per il gioco di Montella, per la sua idea, non ce lo vedo proprio.


----------

